# How to remove trim around convertible?



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I have every other piece off. At no point do I want to screw up a good piece. Any idea's?


----------



## 69ponlem (Jun 12, 2011)

Just had mine off on a 1969 and it is attached by about 6-7 screws located under the top well lip.Had to use an angle head phillips to get to them.Not easy.Just feel under the lip to see if yours is the same.Not sure if your year is the same as my 69.I've heard some people lay in the trunk to get to the screws.Good luck,maybe someone with your year car will know more.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

figured it out. Thanks to all who looked!!


----------

